# John Deere Running Gear Value



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I think this is a 953 . What is it worth?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You buying it as it sits with rack?

Regards, Mike


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

No it is mine


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

My Grand dad bought it new and he died in 1963.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

I've bought several lightweight and stout running gears over the past few years and gave no more than $300 with or without rotted decks on them. I figure a hay wagon like this: running gear $300, deck/boards $300-$400, decent tires $300. If you got all that, you've got a good wagon and about $1,000 invested. Yours looks in good shape, around here - $800-$1000. Probably more in your area.

Hope this helps.

Bill


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I rebuilt it about 6 years ago. It was in the woods . I pulled it out sandblasted it and rebuilt everything with new tires. I don’t use it anymore and I have a good friend that wants it. I just wanted to be fair to him and me.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks leeave96 . How’s things going up your way. It’s been dry here and fighting Italian Ryegrass. I bought a Smucker weed wiper and applied Glyphosate at 50% rate. It did a great job on it then I bushhogged the tops off. I think I have won that battle for this year but it is as tough and costly.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

That’s a specialized rack and if that’s what he needs, I think it ought to be worth $1500.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I loaded it from the side with a 10 bale grapple. He is loading by hand. He might would change it to have an opening at the front so the Baler could discharge on the wagon.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

broadriverhay said:


> I loaded it from the side with a 10 bale grapple. He is loading by hand. He might would change it to have an opening at the front so the Baler could discharge on the wagon.


Then if he can't use it the way it is (and if others in your area also wouldn't use it the way it is) I could see that almost halving the value. If he has to reorient the racks, it's barely different than a flat wagon to him.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

broadriverhay said:


> Thanks leeave96 . How's things going up your way. It's been dry here and fighting Italian Ryegrass. I bought a Smucker weed wiper and applied Glyphosate at 50% rate. It did a great job on it then I bushhogged the tops off. I think I have won that battle for this year but it is as tough and costly.


It's going good. We've had a lot of rain all winter and into the spring. At the end of a hay making 4 days here with low humidity and a constant breeze. I think the next two weeks the weather is unsettled with thunderstorms. I'm waiting on the Timothy heads to emerge and we'll be ready to cut.


----------

